

Next Gen of Innovators: Crowdfunding Campaign to Acquire a 3D-Printer for Youth - obaid
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/young-makers-community-3d-printer-for-pop-up-demonstrations

======
obaid
I am excited to present an initiative that will introduce local youth to the
wonders of 3D printing. The basic idea is to seek community support to help us
achieve the funding necessary to acquire a low-cost desktop 3D printer. We
plan on bringing the 3D printer to schools, community centres, local libraries
and other places where young people can have an opportunity to engage with
this cutting-edge technology.

3D printing represents a powerful educational instrument that can
simultaneously unleash the creative potential of youth, develop their
technical skills while fostering experimentation, problem-solving and
collaborative learning. Our "community" 3D printer will be the centerpiece of
a program of "pop-up" events that we plan on organizing to introduce young
people to the world of digital fabrication and the joy of "making".

I invite you to visit our crowdfunding campaign on the Indiegogo platform for
more details: www.indiegogo.com/projects/young-makers-community-3d-printer-
for-pop-up-demonstrations

If you are interested in supporting this campaign with a donation but prefer
not to create an account on Indiegogo website, please let me know and we can
discuss an alternative way to expedite your contribution.

If you would like to support the campaign other than through a financial
contribution, I would be most grateful if you would consider: \- forwarding
this message or above weblink to friends and colleagues; or \- referring a
school, community centre or any other organization that you believe could
benefit from our initiative.

